# 18 Foot Carolinian



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been working on the it a little this week. Since my last post I glued on the transom and planed the bottom edge flush with the stem, notched the frames for the chine logs, scarfed and glued the chine logs and today I dry fitted them to the frames. I didn't have enough time before finishing up my slow cooker ribs, so tomorrow will be glueing the chine logs in place. Then I start notching and fitting the sheer clamps. 

I'm using Totalboat epoxy for this project. I've always been a little nervous about using epoxy but after a couple batches I can tell already that it is something I really like.

Notching and fitting the chine logs was actually fun. I really like this kind of woodworking project. It's the kind of woodworking that uses hand and eye skills instead of just using machines. Very rewarding!


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks great. I used a lot of products from Jamestown. Everything worked perfectly.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good. Looks like you know what your doing. Is it going to stay outside for work


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Looking good. Looks like you know what your doing. Is it going to stay outside for work


It is staying outside. I keep it covered up pretty well with a gigantic tarp to keep it dry and only work on it on clear, dry days. I hope it turns out alright. It would be a shame to enjoy a project so much and have it fail. 

I've built a lot of guitars in my life and I think boat building is sort of like guitar building... "You can't build a boat until you've built a boat." Meaning... I have no idea what I'm doing and won't grasp the concepts until it's done and I can start another one.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It will turn out fine. I like stitch-and-glue, but those ply-on-frame hulls look like they'd be fun to build. It will only fail if you don't take care of it.

Nate


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

I’ve eyed those plans many times! Any updates?


----------



## OKIBOY (Apr 12, 2018)

How did the Spira Carolinian project turn out? I am starting to build the frames for this design. Any tips for someone building this boat. Kindest regards.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

OKIBOY said:


> How did the Spira Carolinian project turn out? I am starting to build the frames for this design. Any tips for someone building this boat. Kindest regards.


Tip number one... Don't move to a new house while in the middle of building a boat.

To make a sad story short, I couldn't finish it and I couldn't leave it. So it met a cruel fate at the hands of my sawzall.

Ugh...


----------



## OKIBOY (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey thanks for answering. Too bad about the move and your Carolinian build. I did appreciate the photos you did post of your build. That front stem post_chine log interface looks tricky. Thanks again. Joseph.


----------

